# DEER TAGS GONE!!!!



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

sold out in under 2 1/2 hours this morning


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just for archery. You can stil lget Rifle and muzzy northern tags.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy just called me and told me that he got the last tag for archery.They are going faster and faster every year now.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That makes my stomach turn _/O . I am seriously worried about being able to get an archery tag next year. -)O(-


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Makes you wonder how many are going to hunters and how many are just being bought to prevent hunting?
I really haven't seen that big of an increase in hunters over the years. Maybe they are all down south


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I was afraid of that. I was at Wal-Mart bright and early this morning (5am) just to make sure that I would get a tag. Next year I guess I am going to have to put in for the draw....even then, is that guaranteed? It is crazy how fast they sold out....but hey, when you only have 2300 to sell and you've got all of Utah wanting one......to get one, you have to get up at 5am and be the first in line at Wal-Mart! 

How many deer tags total did they sell this year....how does it compare to the number for last year?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> My buddy just called me and told me that he got the last tag for archery.They are going faster and faster every year now.


Yep I got the last one at the DWR, the gal at the desk said they were showing 14 tags available and by the time I got mine they were gone. I'm glad I got there when I did.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy just called me and told me that he got the last tag for archery.They are going faster and faster every year now.
> ...


Were there people in line behind you?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Were there people in line behind you?


Yep, and I'll bet they were disappointed. I wasn't surprised to see the archery deer sale out as quickly as it did. The last 2 years it sold out within days so I figured everyone that wanted one would be in line first thing this morning. I just feel lucky to have gotten one at this point.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

all regions too? (isn't that how they are doing it this year for a few weeks?)

i wonder how long rifle will last, i would rather just give and extra $5 or $10 i forgot and get one during the draw then sleep in


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you all think that maybe next year you will have to put in for the draw and that probably you will have to make a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice by region and hunt that region for the entire season. I see this happening.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lets just trade ohio 100000 whitetails for some carp and have whitetails and mulies


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't really see it being different than years past. People put in for the rifle tags on the draw and when they don't draw, buy an archery tag that still allows them to hunt their favorite region.

Now about pick your region. If enough people put in for the Southern region that they can prove the "overcrowding" they claim is happening then you will have to apply for a region next year. There was no cap by region this year. With hard numbers it may be easier to argue about the "overcrowding " not that logic will rule. :roll: 

With that said the $10.00 for my Northern Region Archery tag in the draw was well worth the peace of mind :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Califbowmen said:


> Do you all think that maybe next year you will have to put in for the draw and that probably you will have to make a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice by region and hunt that region for the entire season. I see this happening.


I think you are going to have to put in for the draw next year period! And even that won't guarantee us a tag I'm afraid. Sold out in 2 1/2 hours this year, last year sold out in a few days, the year before that was like 2 weeks. It's safe to assume all the tags will go in the draw next year.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Califbowmen said:
> 
> 
> > Do you all think that maybe next year you will have to put in for the draw and that probably you will have to make a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd choice by region and hunt that region for the entire season. I see this happening.
> ...


Very safe.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

I got mine in the draw. Rifle of course. First time!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pretty soon there will be a waiting period and or bonus point system for drawing all tags. I wonder where all these "hunters" are coming from if the hunter recuitment numbers are down like I heard ? 

I'm just hunting elk with a bow this year, but I got my muzzy deer tag at 0724 this morning off the net with no problems and no lines. :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Hunter % is down. However what the DWR fails to tell you is that there are still more hunters. A smaller % of the poulation are hunters but the population is way higher oppased to the good ol' days, thefore =more hunters but less % of the population hunt.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No deer tag for me... hell I don't even have a valid license at this point.  I do have good glass to look through now, a brand new bow sitting downstairs in the lobby and a few necessary components on order.... if I can get them in a couple weeks, I'll be practicing and talking the wife into the over the counter elk tag by the end of the month. 8) Guess now that deer tags are gone, she might buy into my idea of setting up a checking account just for the tags I want to draw next spring. Good luck to you guys that got one.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> No deer tag for me... hell I don't even have a valid license at this point.  I do have good glass to look through now, a brand new bow sitting downstairs in the lobby and a few necessary components on order.... if I can get them in a couple weeks, I'll be practicing and *talking the wife into *the over the counter elk tag by the end of the month. 8) Guess now that deer tags are gone, *she might buy into my idea *of setting up a checking account just for the tags I want to draw next spring. Good luck to you guys that got one.


Man, so who wears the pants in that relationship?!?! :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > No deer tag for me... hell I don't even have a valid license at this point.  I do have good glass to look through now, a brand new bow sitting downstairs in the lobby and a few necessary components on order.... if I can get them in a couple weeks, I'll be practicing and *talking the wife into *the over the counter elk tag by the end of the month. 8) Guess now that deer tags are gone, *she might buy into my idea *of setting up a checking account just for the tags I want to draw next spring. Good luck to you guys that got one.
> ...


She runs the checking account.... because I'm horrible at it. Thats how that was supposed to read. She's fine with me doing what I do to hunt, but I do let her know before I run out and go hog wild buying up everything I want. I wish that was reciprocated, but hey, I get to do what I want so I'm not complaining too loudly just yet. 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got a pair of pants you can borrow.....they might be too big for ya....you might want to start out small first! You know...get used to the idea of wearing pants! :wink:


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think having to pick a region is the way the DWR is going to justify getting rid of the statewide hunt altogether. Rather than taking away the statewide all at once they are doing it a bit at a time, this year by having a region for the first couple weeks, then statewide for the remainder, to having to pick a region for the entire hunt. They have received a lot of pressure from rifle hunters saying how unfair it is that archery hunters get to hunt statewide while they have to pick a region, and from what I have seen the rifle hunters generally get their way when push comes to shove.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BullCrazy76 said:


> I think having to pick a region is the way the DWR is going to justify getting rid of the statewide hunt altogether.


I don't think so. A committee will be meeting soon to take another look at it.

You're right in thinking there are rifle hunters whining about fairness. There are even some who would like to see bowhunting outlawed altogether. But there are also rifle hunters smart enough to know that if you chase hunters away from using archery tackle, they'll jump into the rifle draw and create more competition for rifle tags. In a recent Bowhunters of Utah poll, only 28% of respondents hunt exclusively with a bow. That leaves a lot of applicants to add to the general season draw if they remove incentives to hunt with a bow. Of course, those hunters could just decide to hunt out of state, but the DWR doesn't want that, either.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some good points Finnegan, I really hope you are right. From what I have seen in my years of hunting Utah I feel as though the DWR caters to rifle hunters, a prime example is the elk dates for limited entry elk hunts. Most states have the archery hunt during the rut all the way through September, but Utah limits the archery hunters which is essentially the hardest form of hunting to some of the worst dates, well, maybe the ML is worse, and gives the rifle guys the prime dates during the rut. Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think any other state out West does that. I am sure about one thing, what is best for the rifle odds and hunts for both deer/elk will ultimately determine what happens with our archery hunts.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Finnegan,
Has the DWR released the actual number of applicants per region for this year yet? Just wondering if it was much different from the estimates from last year.
Thanks


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Finnegan,
> Has the DWR released the actual number of applicants per region for this year yet? Just wondering if it was much different from the estimates from last year.
> Thanks


Same as last year.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Finnegan,
> Has the DWR released the actual number of applicants per region for this year yet? Just wondering if it was much different from the estimates from last year.
> Thanks


Roughly 5,000 bowhunters in the southern region this year, or so I was told by the DWR. (That's a fraction of the number of rifle hunters that'll be there in October).


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> middlefork said:
> 
> 
> > Finnegan,
> ...


You need to stop it with these common sense type statements. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------

